# smb4k сканирование сети

## Ivanich_

Столкнулся с тем что сабж под пользователем ведет себя не совсем адекватно, а именно, показывает приблизительно 50% тех машин что есть в сети, и даже шары с них не показывает, при этом всём ошибок никаких не выдает.Под рутом все работает нормально. Пишу сюда так как столкнулся с этой траблой только в gentoo, в арче ,например, такого косяка нету. Настройки самбы на этих двух машинах практически идентичные.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi,

What is the difference in configuration?

----------

